
3D printable handle for sink can be turned with elbow (Danish Language) - bryanrasmussen
https://www.tv2ostjylland.dk/aarhus/ninas-opfinderfar-udrydder-potentiel-smittebombe-paa-skolen
======
bryanrasmussen
I said one time I didn't like to put non-English content on HN and someone
said they would like to see non-English, so this Danish content is about a
father making a 3d printable handle for sinks at his daughter's school. The
handles can be turned by the elbow and thus have reduced hand contact.

The 3d printable file can be downloaded here
[https://soelystskolen.aarhus.dk/media/40882/solystskolens-
kr...](https://soelystskolen.aarhus.dk/media/40882/solystskolens-
kronegrebsadapter-dang-le-v3.stl)

hopefully HN doesn't kill these sites.

